# Error upon boot after upgrading to 11-RELEASE / load_rc_config name



## echz (Oct 18, 2016)

I (seemingly) upgraded successfully to 11-RELEASE from a 10.3 machine.  However upon reboot, the server is failing and unable to mount the partitions -- It's displaying:


```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
/etc/rc: ERROR: USAGE: load_rc_config name
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh
```

Once I hit enter for the shell, I am able to manually mount the file systems, but none of the rest of my services are working which I'm assuming is from none of the rest of the rc scripts processing.

My question basically is, how can I figure out which one of the rc scripts has an error in it?  I've looked all through all of the base system scripts but can't find anything that looks wrong (to me at least).  The only other thing is maybe rc.subr is somehow broken?  That also looks good to me, but then again I don't claim to know what I'm looking at is indeed correct... 




 
If anyone can point me in the right direction to being able to figure this out, I'd appreciate it... 

Thanks!


----------



## echz (Oct 19, 2016)

As it turns out, it was indeed a problem with /etc/rc.subr - Upon comparing it with what was there vs a freshly installed 11-RELEASE, they were drastically different.  

This brings me to my next question, which is, is there an easy way to replace all of my base system rc.* files as well as the rc.subr file or would I be better served just copying them all out of a separate fresh install on another system and copying them all to this box that was upgraded?  My fear is that there are more files that didn't merge properly when the upgrade was performed and I will ultimately experience problems with them further down the line.


----------



## kpa (Oct 19, 2016)

They should have been upgraded with the rest of the world, something must have gone wrong with upgrade process. How did you perform the upgrade?


----------



## echz (Oct 19, 2016)

freebsd-update -r 11-RELEASE upgrade, freebsd-update install, reboot, pkg-static upgrade -f, portmaster -af, and lastly freebsd-update install again I believe was the order I did it all in


----------

